# HD springs for a loaded down 97 TJ 4.0?



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Picking up a 97 sahara 5 speed 4.0 for a drive way unit. Looks as if it has a fisher six and change poly blade on it now, (going to look at it tomorrow). I want to set up a proper spring rate all around in order for it to haul four guys (3 of them shovelors) and roughly 500lb of salt around on a tailgate hitch platform along with a blower that weighs roughly 75LBS mounted to the plow via bracket up front. Any suggestions? I feel as though the stock springs wont be up for the task.


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

cant help ya with the spring question but ,,getting two grown adults in the back of a TJ
is a pain


----------



## Curro (Nov 28, 2011)

Best option would probably be to insert air bags in all your springs. When inflated they can handle a decent load and are less than $100 a pair.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

WingPlow;1570960 said:


> cant help ya with the spring question but ,,getting two grown adults in the back of a TJ
> is a pain


I had one up until this fall. I ended up taking on 20 very tight urban residential accounts this season, my full size single cab F350 with plow is a total no-go. Not to mention it doesn't hold enough people.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Curro;1571019 said:


> Best option would probably be to insert air bags in all your springs. When inflated they can handle a decent load and are less than $100 a pair.


How much does a four corner set up like that cost? It must be more than $200. I assume you would need a compressor too.


----------



## Curro (Nov 28, 2011)

ducaticorse;1571294 said:


> How much does a four corner set up like that cost? It must be more than $200. I assume you would need a compressor too.


The bags would cost less than $200. No compressor necessary, all you would need to fill them up is your local gas station as the come with a schrader valve fitting. Do a google search for them, there are many brands available. Here is one for example..http://www.extremeterrain.com/air-l...m=&adpos=1o4&network=g&XTID=J10771&adtype=pla


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Curro;1571366 said:


> The bags would cost less than $200. No compressor necessary, all you would need to fill them up is your local gas station as the come with a schrader valve fitting. Do a google search for them, there are many brands available. Here is one for example..http://www.extremeterrain.com/air-l...m=&adpos=1o4&network=g&XTID=J10771&adtype=pla


Ha, cool! Thank you Sir!


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

A Tj with four guys, a blower, salt and a plow will be overloaded. Will it work yes but you are really going to be working the jeep. I have had two, my current is a TJ, first one was a YJ liked the first one much better.

Good Luck Mike


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

flykelley;1571498 said:


> A Tj with four guys, a blower, salt and a plow will be overloaded. Will it work yes but you are really going to be working the jeep. I have had two, my current is a TJ, first one was a YJ liked the first one much better.
> 
> Good Luck Mike


Thank you.

I realize it will be overloaded, but there will be no plowing going on with anymore than the driver inside. Also, the blower will be on the ground at that point as well.

My accounts are all within an eighth mile of each other, maybe a smidgen more. The jeep is just to get the guys from place to place.

This is my second TJ, I sold my first one in September. Although I've never owned a YJ, from what Ive read the TJ is a more reliable rig besides maybe the frame. The 97 5 speed and 4.0 motor were one of, if not the best tranny/motor mopar ever produced. What did you like better in your YJ?

Good thing is you can switch out everything on these things to make them all but bullet proof. axles, rear ends TC's front ends etc etc. The motor certainly has the torque with the proper gearing..


----------

